# Halloween specials and Movies!



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

This is partly a shamless plug for my website halloweentv.tk but also it's about why I created the site and why I love it so much.

I LOVE TV and movies! Like a lot! I also love Halloween so it would make sense that Halloween tv specials and movies would be like heaven to me. And they are! 

Up until a few years ago I would just catch the episodes if they aired and watched the movies I owned. However with all the video online now I was finally able to watch all my favorites whenever I wanted! Even the more obscure ones from long ago that I didn't think I'd ever see again! (ie: growing pains hallowen) Now granted only a handful on my site are my actual favorites, but the others linked I like also. I tried to put as many Halloween themed movies and shows as I could find so there's something for everyone; at the same time I only link it if I like I too haha so it is a bit biased but I think there's a nice range of video on the site. I don't really like watching just any ol horror movie for Halloween. It has to be set on Halloween or be about the Universal monsters or be one of those movies that is always played on or around Halloween. It's all about the holiday itself for me. As we all know it's a magical time of year, so I like to see movies that portray that. 

I only recently in the past few years, started watching universal horror, though I've been a fan of the monsters for years. Anyway now that I've seen most of the big ones it's cool to catch all the references now when I watch other halloween themed movies and shows. Like when I was watching "moms got a date with a vampire" the other day I caught that the restaurant the mom eats at is called "renfields" which has to be a reference to Dracula. Plus Adam has a Dracula movie poster in his room. I had seen the movie several times before but now enlightened to the awesomeness of universal horror I could catch those references. 

It's a shame that Halloween specials aren't aired as much anymore and it's rare that a tv show will have a Halloween themed episode these days. They stil do them of course but maybe like one out of the entire shows run, if that. 
But that's part of the reason for my site. Even if a certain movie or special isn't aired on tv that year u can always visit the site and u got it right there. Also I hope to expose people to videos they may not have been aware of. Such as "house of freakazoid." Which has a guest spot by Larry Talbot himself! And some surprise guests at the end. This is one I loved as a kid but again now having seen the universal horror it means more. If u visit the site I urge u to check out the ones u never heard of, rather than just going straight to the well known ones. I try not to put any "filler" on the site. So if I have it linked there then it's gotta be pretty awesome! 

I'd also like this post to be for people to express their love of Halloween themed shows and movies (preferably some that are linked on my site XD). Like what is your MOST favorite and y u like it. 

For me my favorite special is Buffy the Vampire Slayer "Halloween." It's just....PERFECT! I mean its genius! Its one of those ideas you think, damn I wish I thought of that! They all get turned into their costumes! And its got the costume store and trick or treaters and cool costumes! It just SCREAMS Halloween! The other 2 specials are good too but nothing will ever top that first one. 



^aka check out my cool website! Haha

Halloweentv.tk


----------

